# Halloween Music



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

Every once in a while I like to dabble in musical composition, and I thought I would share my latest piece with you:

http://noxrequiem.blogspot.com/2011/10/luna-mortis.html

Not so good for use in a haunt, perhaps, but maybe for getting you in the haunting mood.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

very nice, I would use it.
I've used some celtic music too.


----------



## Glenbaer (Apr 8, 2008)

Love it!


----------

